# ME (Middle East) positions



## SandpitMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Anybody currently working for any companies in the ME that can give me the heads up on the new Leatherneck contract? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't herd anything, but I stick mainly to the GCC region. For some odd reason cold beers and luxury appeals to me more.
Maybe try sending a PM to EMTLIFE username "akflightmedic". I think that is his territory.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 26, 2013)

First when you say ME I immediately clicked this thread to read about Maine. 

Second, Afghanistan is not in the Middle East...it is South West Asia. 

Lesson time over.

I actually bid on that contract and have a facility on that base. The contract while awarded has not been mobilized as of yet. This would be due mostly to the fact that LNK (Leatherneck) is closing. When the bid was announced it was only for 6 months anyways...the issue now is the date of closure keeps moving forward, then back, quite fluid. Does not make sense to mobilize the contract especially when the base population is a fraction of what it used to be. The military is able to handle the load now...even when the contract was out for bid the call volume was 1-2 calls a WEEK !

I would not hold my breath on this one and would seek other enduring projects.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

AK, any word on how that contract is going? Is LNK still closing. I am looking to get in with Detente, but I can't get any updated contact info from them. 

If you have any news please let me know. Thank you. 
Also, do you know if TMH hires paramedics?


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes LNK is closing.

Anyone allowed to stay has to move to Bastion. The US will take over Bastion in 2014.

What have you heard about TMH? What's the word on the street?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 8, 2013)

Just that they exist. 

Nothing positive or negative. 
I've heard they have a clinic or two.


----------



## vwguysc (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey AK. I'm a paramedic in the states and was just offered a contingent offer from CHS in Iraq. Just wondering if you have any experience with these guys or know of anybody else looking for medics right now. Thanks in advance


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 17, 2013)

CHS is legitimate, have performed well on the Iraq contract. They are a strong contender for the DoS Afghan contract in near future, so being with them now could lead to decent employment if/when the DoS trickles down the line.

Nothing negative to say about them, I do a lot of business both with and for them.

Work is good, conditions are good and you get paid.


----------



## vwguysc (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks big time for the reply AK, really puts my mind at ease coming from a contracting vet. I can hopefully begin to get excited now. LOL


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone here with National Ambulace in Abu Dhabi?
Looking for pay scale/amenities/uplifts.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 28, 2013)

I worked for them for a year, feel free to PM me


----------

